# Mensajes privados



## Crescent

belen said:


> Y en cualquier caso, los mensajes personales son *privados* y *nadie* más que el receptor, los puede leer.



Lo siento mucho por no estar de acuerdo con usted, pero yo pensaba que los moderatores tenían el derecho de ver nuestros mensajes privados, no es así??  Es que acabo de leer un hilo donde se trataba de este tema, y me acuerdo de una broma que un forero ha hecho, diciendo algo como: pero tengo confianza en lo que nuestros moderatores no ven nuestros mensajes privados!

Y esto me hizo pensar...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Crescent said:


> Lo siento mucho por no estar de acuerdo con usted, pero yo pensaba que los moderatores tenían el derecho de ver nuestros mensajes privados, no es así??  Es que acabo de leer un hilo donde se trataba de este tema, y me acuerdo de una broma que un forero ha hecho, diciendo algo como: pero tengo confianza en lo que nuestros moderatores no ven nuestros mensajes privados!
> 
> Y esto me hizo pensar...



El software no permite que los moderadores lean los mensajes privados, y si lo permitiera, tendríamos que pagar a los moderadores para que se quedaran aquí...no quieren leer nuestra ropa sucia (dirty laundry, jaja).


----------



## Crescent

Bienvenidos said:


> El software no permite que los moderadores lean los mensajes privados, y si lo permitiera, tendríamos que pagar los moderadores para que se quedaran aquí...no quieren leer nuestra ropa sucia (dirty laundry, jaja).


Jájájá!  Muchísimas gracias por su explicación, señor Bienvenidos!  Tengo que confesar que su ''ropa sucia'' me ha heho reír mucho! Si, yo también pensaba que fue un poco raro que los moderadores puedan leer nuestros mensajes privados, y a decri verdad, estoy feliz que esto no sea así!  
No es que tengo algo a esconder de los moderadores, claro   

Muchas gracias otra vez por haberme aclarado las cositas!


----------



## elroy

Por si quieres una confirmación de un moderador - confirmo que no podemos leer vuestros mensajes privados.  Los únicos que podemos leer son los que se nos envían, como cualquier otro miembro del foro (¡fíjate qué cosas!).


----------



## sabrinita85

Creo que, igual, solo el administrador del foro (tal Mike) puede leer los PM... Y ni estoy tan segura.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Technically, the administrator could access PMs, but he does not exercise that capability.  PMs are *private*.

Elisabetta


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Y si pudiera, tendrá tiempo de hacerlo??? 

Saludos


----------



## Jana337

ROSANGELUS said:


> Y si pudiera, tendrá tiempo de hacerlo???
> 
> Saludos


No, no tendrá.


----------



## elroy

Mejor dicho: Sí que lo puede, pero no tiene ni tiempo ni ganas de hacerlo.


----------

